# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم گرفتن

## nedaaa

میشه ۲ تا دیپلم داشت مثلا دیپلم ریاضی و دیپلم تجربی ؟

----------

